# Gallery Data out of order



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Transferred my photos from my galaxy nexus to my SD card on the S3, and all my old photos show up first, instead of new ones, anyway to correct the EXIF data? (newer photos are all the way in the last part of gallery or bottom of quickpic)

also as a follow up question, all apps on the phone by default look in the sdcard0 for any data, why doesn't the phone look into both sdard0 and sdcard1?


----------

